# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Не подходит драйвер на видео карту

## ZYPA6

Видео карта : Nvidia geforce2 GTS/geforce2 pro(microsoft corporation)
Подробности проблемы : Скачиваю драйвер с офиц. сайта Nvidia для своей карты,при диагностики показывает:
Продукт .NVIDIA GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro 
Текущий установленный драйвер. 71.89
Последнее обновление драйверов. В вашем ПК в настоящий момент установлена новейшая версия драйвера для вашего GPU. Сейчас нет необходимости обновлять драйвер. 
Но на самом деле толку никакого.Качал драйвера для своей карты и с других сайтов разници нет.3 дня копаюсь, форумы пролазил куча,нервов уже не осталось.Карта рабочая 100% винду менял ,а дров кроме как на мультизагрузачном диске нет.старый хозяин компа просто не помнит откуда качал подходящий драйвер.ТЕПЕРЬ МУЧАЮСЬ.
Просьба : Кто сталкивался с такой проблемой?Кто сможет помоч?

процессор:intel(R) celeron(R) CPU 2.20GHz

----------


## Cheechako

> ...подходящий драйвер...


Не понял существо вопроса :confused: - в чём собственно заключается проблема: что-то не работает/не устанавливается/?

----------


## pevek

DriverPack Solution 9 - это самая популярная программа для автоматической установки драйверов. DriverPack Solution 9 уже зарекомендовал себя с самой лучшей стороны. *Он выходит с каждым номером авторитетного журнала "Железо"* и завоевал доверие среди пользователей
или скачай тут Хорошая штука!!!

----------

